# ninjutsu



## tomhead69 (Jul 31, 2007)

hi i want to learn ninjutsu because i seen it on fight science on tv and it looked good.
i started boxing about 6 weeks ago i like it but i want to learn different styles will it be okay to learn boxing and ninjutsu also how will ninjutsu benefit me eg self defence and stuff like.


----------



## Mr. E (Jul 31, 2007)

tomhead69 said:


> hi i want to learn ninjutsu because i seen it on fight science on tv and it looked good.



I'm sorry I have to say this, but the opinion of people here who do ninjutsu seems to be that the stuff Mr Levy showed on Fight Science has nothing to do with authentic ninjutsu.

Click here for more info.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey mate...

The best thing to do is pull out the local phone book and find out if there is a school near you - because if there isn't, well then things could get a little hard (yes, bad joke).

Ring around, make a time to go along and either watch a lesson or for a free lesson. Get a feel for if the art form is for you. Because lets face it - we can't believe everything we see on TV.

If it doesn't work out try a few of the other arts until you find an art and a school that suits you. 

Best of luck


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2007)

Also look for authentic Budo Taijutsu with a link to Hatsumi!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 2, 2007)

Greetings Tomhead,

Look for the following:
BujinKan, Genbukan and JinenKan

Not all schools are the same.  Even when you find a school near you also check out another school.  The instructor, training hall evironment, fellow students, will all be different.

Most popular styles of MA (I haven't seen every MA on this planet) pretty much is effective for self defense (this does not mean you will receive no injury).  The instructor makes a huge diffence in your training.  Also you yourself is a critical factor wether or not it works.  In self defense there are a lot of variables to predict the outcome.  You can increase your chances with good training.

If your open to other MAs look around your neighborhood.

Peace.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2007)

Attention all users:

The subdiscussion regarding Impact Ninjutsu has been split off and moved to The Great Debate forum.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------

